# Beginner, would love suggestions :)



## undecided (Aug 4, 2011)

I am looking to get a 5 or 10 gallon tank to keep in my dorm room in college, as long as there is room, and I would love some suggestions as to what kind of fish I should put in it. I really love betta fish with their long fins, are there any fish that could live with one? Also, im not sure if I would be able to keep a betta fish since theyre really picky about their water temperature and im not sure if im getting a heater. So any other suggestions about types of fish that would get along well and wouldnt need a heater would be much appreciated


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! Bettas don't need heaters! This has been a lasting debate! If you keep em over 72 degrees, they'll be happy! You could get guppys or platys! Cardinal tetras are good if you have a heater, and they'll go well with a betta!


----------



## undecided (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh okay thank you!  I'm just not sure what the temperature will be like in my dorm room, but we have heating and air conditioning so I think it should stay pretty constant  I was also thinking about maybe getting some live plants to put in it, any suggestions on that or is it all about the same?


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

The betta needs a heater if the room temperature isn't above 72 and stable. Bettas are tropical fish from Thailand. I know they can _survive_ at temperatures lower, but if you want your betta to _thrive,_ I'd suggest investing in a heater. It'd only be about twenty dollars, maybe more depending on the type you get.
As for tank mates, here's a good guide from Ultimatebettas.com that shows what are compatible and what are not. Of course, you'll find different opinions on different sources, but I'd go with that since UB has some amazingly knowledgeable people. Here's a basic care sheet that's extremely comprehensive from a knowledgeable betta keeper. It has all the facts (and more) that I learned through multiple sources before I found it if you need some brushing up on basic care facts.


----------



## undecided (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you! That is some very useful information  I'm actually looking at fish online right now, and I see some schooling fish that like to be in groups of 5 or more. Does this mean that I need at least 5 of the same fish? Or does that just mean I need at least 5 compatible fish? Or 5 compatible schooling fish? This might seem like a silly question but I just want to make sure


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I said keep the water over 72 degrees! You could keep 1 neon tetra, and 5 cardinal tetras and they'd probably school!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

But then you'd need at least a ten gallon! Just remember that as you increase the number of fish, the more maintenance you'll have to do to keep everyone happy. But a larger tank raises the total system volume allowing for more waste to accumulate, because it is in a lower concentration. Hence, the bigger, the better!


----------



## undecided (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay thank you everyone! Now I'm thinking about a 5 gallon tank that has a hood with a light and a filter, and 3 guppies, and maybe a snail and a ghost shrimp. I'm also considering buying a live plant or two, is this something you would recommend?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The live plant idea would really make your tank interesting. You should look at the planted aquarium threads to get an idea about what plants to choose for a smaller tank. I personally would pick anubius. They are a hearty, slow growing, low light plant. You almost have to go out of your way to kill it. What kind of bulb does this hood take?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> But then you'd need at least a ten gallon! Just remember that as you increase the number of fish, the more maintenance you'll have to do to keep everyone happy. But a larger tank raises the total system volume allowing for more waste to accumulate, because it is in a lower concentration. Hence, the bigger, the better!


Neon tetras have very small bio load impact. Same with cardinals. You could keep six cardinals in a 5 gal, but it would be a stretch.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bettas DO need heaters. Without a heater the temperature will fluctuate, killing the betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! You too? People ship bettas without heaters and they survive! I have kept bettas alive in smaller containers then I have now for 3 years! That's a full life for a betta bought from petco!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The guppy idea is a great one! Just be sure that you have either all males or a male:female ratio of no more than 1 male/ 2 females. 

Betta Man, it's true that the _Paracheirodon_ genus tetras have a smaller than normal bio-load, but not that much! Then again, I was assuming that you meant the six tetras AND a betta in the five gallon. :chair: Sorry about the confusion!



"People ship bettas without heaters and they survive!"

As for this, true again, but this isn't for extended periods of time. And though you CAN keep bettas at room temperature doesn't mean that they are happy at room temperature. You can't disagree with the fact that they are happier at warmer temperatures. As cold blooded animals, their metabolism is determined by the water temperature. Keeping a betta at room temperature is like us living in a half awake groggy state. Not fun!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

You should just buy a heater so this thread doesnt turn into beta people wars. Besides, dorm rooms are not known for stable temperatures...just saying.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! More like, The Great Debate. I can't deny that the betta would be happier in warmer water, but it can be happy in 72 degree water.


----------



## undecided (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks grogan! i will definitely look into the plant thread and the anubis plant  it says it takes a 5,000k fluorescent bulb ? and i might get a heater for the guppies in case it gets cold in the winter, and that way i would have it anyway lol


----------



## salty bob (Aug 14, 2011)

as long as the room tempature is stable the betta will be fine, though my old dorm room was not stable a temp. i kept a betta and 3 platies in a 5g hex on the kitchen counter for years


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yay! Someone who agrees with me!


----------

